
IOS 4.2 For iPad, iPhone, And iPod Touch Now Available To Developers - jasonlbaptiste
http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/15/ios-4-2-for-ipad-iphone-and-ipod-touch-now-available-to-developers/
======
xutopia
I wished that Apple would release PATCHES rather than having us download the
entire SDK + Xcode every single time.

------
zyb09
How convenient, just finished downloading the previous version of Xcode!

~~~
cmelbye
That's how it _always_ is. :(

------
glhaynes
This guy's posting pictures: [http://www.razorianfly.com/2010/09/15/breaking-
ios-4-2-beta-...](http://www.razorianfly.com/2010/09/15/breaking-
ios-4-2-beta-1-for-iphone-ipod-touch-and-ipad-now-available-continually-
updating/)

Interesting that the hardware orientation lock is now "mute" (so, more like
other iOS devices) and they've moved the orientation lock function — and added
brightness control — to the multitasking dock.

~~~
pchristensen
"added brightness control to the multitasking dock"

Hooray!! I turn the brightness all the way down when I use it late at night or
early morning and this will be much easier then Home > Settings > Brightness

~~~
gamble
Definitely. The iPad desperately needs this control, because brightness can
only be controlled in an app using a private API reserved for iBooks.

------
kacy
Once someone gets it on their iPad, can you report back with supported AirPlay
apps? Does anyone know if it can be supported with say the MLB app or
AirVideo?

------
zaveri
Appears that AirPrint will only work directly with HP ePrint printers. Kind of
disappointed...

~~~
st3fan
Where do you get the 'only' from? I'm sure it is all standards based and that
Apple wants all printer manufacturers to support this.

Also, it works with Printer Sharing on your Mac. Which will be the gateway to
whatever printer you already have.

~~~
someone_here
Why not just use the standard print queues instead of inventing your own print
queue standard and calling that standard?

~~~
czhiddy
So they don't have to pack 6gb (or whatever ridiculous size it is on OSX) of
printer drivers in iOS?

~~~
someone_here
For one: Linux packs them quite small and somehow Ubuntu fits everything in
it's 700MB ISO. Second, you could have the more obscure drivers download over
the air, or as a package from the app store.

~~~
mortenjorck
Even if they can minimize their size, it's one of those things that has
persisted in its present state for too long. Why _isn't_ there a standard for
(at least consumer-level) printer communication? I think this is just another
case of mobile device constraints necessitating overdue reform.

~~~
someone_here
If that's what you want, you could have the best of both worlds if printers
ran CUPS. Then you could have backwards and forwards compatibility.

------
wfarr
Does anyone have airplay working yet? I was kind of hoping that it'd support
streaming music from iTunes to the iPad, but that doesn't appear to to be the
case. =/

~~~
danudey
Airplay is meant to work the other way around - _from_ your iOS device _to_
another device - e.g. an AppleTV, a fancy receiver, a networked TV, etc.

~~~
wfarr
I was hoping it would support both means of playback. I don't really see why
it shouldn't _.

_ For example, I have far more music on my laptop and such than I do on my iOS
device, so it's significantly more convenient to stream music from iTunes to
an iOS device when I'm at home (say, downstairs with my iPad) than to sync
that music over manually.

------
jasonlbaptiste
have it working and installed now. it's great. runs well and smooth.

